# Wagos listed for aluminum wire?



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

How about Wago "Alu-Plus" Contact Paste:
http://www.wago.us/products/2449.htm


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

All Wago brand push-in connectors are rated for up to a #12 solid aluminium conductor if Wago's paste is used on the wire before insertion.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Connection of solid aluminum
wires
WAGO spring-clamp terminal blocks
are suitable for solid aluminum wires Ê
up to 4 mm
2
/ AWG 12 if WAGO con-
tact paste „Alu-Plus“ is used for the
connection.
Please take into account that the nomi-
nal currents must be adapted to the
reduced conductivity of the aluminum
wires:
2.5 mm2
/ AWG 14 = 16 A
4 mm2
/ AWG 12 = 22 A
Cleaning and greasing of the aluminum
conductor is no longer necessary. Use
the WAGO contact paste “Alu-Plus“
instead, which is directly injected into
the conductor introduction hole of
WAGO terminal block by means of the
handy syringe.
This allows the easy connection of solid
aluminum wires (in case of multipole ter-
minal blocks, also mixed with copper
conductors).
WAGO „Alu-Plus“
l automatically destroys the oxide film
during clamping
l prevents fresh oxidation at the
clamping point
l prevents electrolytic corrosion bet-
ween aluminum- and copper con-
ductors (in the same terminal block)
l offers permanent protection against
corrosion
It is, of course, also possible to apply
the WAGO „Alu-Plus“ directly on the
whole surface of the aluminum wire
before clamping.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

rexowner said:


> How about Wago "Alu-Plus" Contact Paste:
> http://www.wago.us/products/2449.htm


 Is this pretty much the same stuff as nolox? Just a different manufacture maybe...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> Is this pretty much the same stuff as nolox? Just a different manufacture maybe...


Who knows? Probably, but the fact remains that you can only use their connectors on aluminium with their goo.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Who knows? Probably, but the fact remains that you can only use their connectors on aluminium with their goo.


Ive never seen the Wago paste sold in stores before. This is a great example of how you cant sell a customer a product if you dont have it readily available for purchase.

This is great. A much cheaper ALU to CO connection than the rediculously expensive purple wire nuts. Now If I can just get my hands on this Wago paste Ill be in business.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Wago's are teribble, the should be illegal.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Flectric said:


> Wago's are teribble, the should be illegal.


Here we go......


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I've used plenty of wago's before and have had no real problems with them. Its like the old backstab war though you'll never settle it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I was dead-set against them, until I discovered the lever type. They're pretty damn good.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Probably wago paste is $8,000 a tube.........:whistling2:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Probably wago paste is $8,000 a tube.........:whistling2:


For that price save the money you'll lose on the job buy a big bag of coke and just go to town.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Probably wago paste is $8,000 a tube.........:whistling2:


About $4 here:
http://www.onlineelec.com/parts/products/9886-249-130.aspx?ref=merchant


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

rexowner said:


> About $4 here:
> http://www.onlineelec.com/parts/products/9886-249-130.aspx?ref=merchant



Great link. I posted a view of the area where I live a while back. About 90 percent of the houses in that valley have 1970's al wiring. Now I know what to do with that box of wago's I bought and just never got around to using......


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

rdr said:


> For that price save the money you'll lose on the job buy a big bag of coke and just go to town.


Sounds like you know how to party, though you should get some hookers to go along with the coke. Go big or go home, as they say. :laughing:

I haven't seen the lever wagos, only the cheesy things they supply with recessed cans. I usually end up throwing them away and using 3M orange/blue wirenuts instead. Then again, I also pre-twist conductors before I screw a wirenut on them, and I also loop conductors for devices unless they are the clamp style backwire, not spring clip.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Hate to create a zombie thread but the only support I can find for this is for their rail mounted systems can someone link me to this for lever nuts or regular wirenuts


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

http://global.wago.com/en/services/standards-regulations/terminating-aluminum-conductors/index.jsp


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So all this time we could have been using Wago's instead of those super expensive wirenuts or other aluminum connectors to pigtail copper on aluminum wired houses???


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Just looked up the Lever Nuts and they are only rated for copper I think.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

The Wago 773-124 push in connectors are pre filled with "Alu-Plus" paste. Cant find the datasheet for them, just says "eliminates need for cleaning and lubricating wires".

Have seen quite a few Ideal push in connectors used on aluminum wire, filled with noalox.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I just see it saying Copper as acceptable material.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread is 5 years old, during that time there have been many threads posted about pigtailing aluminum wiring. Never have I seen Wago's listed as an acceptable method to splice copper pigtails. People always talk about the expensive purple wirenuts, or those expensive little 3 port lugs, or the expensive crimper rated for it. No one ever mentioned Wagos.

This isn't right, I blame every member of the forum for this.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Hackwork Electric, home of the red light warranty. You see the taillights, that's the end of the warranty. :jester:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> Hackwork Electric, home of the red light warranty. You see the taillights, that's the end of the warranty. :jester:


 I don't offer any warranty at all because I don't have to, my work is perfect the first time. :thumbsup:


----------

